# Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System



## vermesser (1. September 2015)

Moin in die Runde,

nachdem ich es dann endlich geschafft habe, das Buch "Heimliche Räuber" zu einem bezahlbaren Preis zu bekommen und es auch gelesen habe, bin ich etwas angetan von der Angelei mit dem Drachkovitch System. Und würde das gern antesten. Für die Entscheidung, ob ich das wirklich mache und ob ich selber bau oder kaufe bleiben noch ein paar Fragen offen.

Wie hoch ist die Verlustquote der doch recht teuren Systeme im Vergleich zu Gummis? Da sind ja doch einige Haken dran...

Wie ist die Wurfweite? Die Sache hat ja irgendwie nicht viel Gewicht...und so ein Fisch fliegt mäßig.

Wie ist die Effektivität im Vergleich zu Gummis? Funzt das auch beim nächtlichen Spinnfischen?

Und- ganz wichtig: Geht das mit eingefrorenen Fischen auch??

Was für eine Rute ist zu empfehlen? Ich würde ja vermuten, dass die übliche Gummirute geht?


----------



## Purist (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Baue es dir doch selbst. Kostenpunkt geschätzte 50 Cent bis 1€, je nachdem was für Material (Haken + Draht) und ob man Blei benutzten will. Zudem kannst du es dadurch besser auf die Köfilänge abstimmen, dir verschiedene Längen bauen.


----------



## Franky (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Meine (leider wenigen) Erfahrungen liegen schon ein wenig zurück, wobei ich das Zeug auch selbst gebastelt hatte (u.a. auch für Gummifisch)
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_drachkovitch_frame.htm

Gefrorene Köfis (Rotaugen und Lauben) haben sich als unbrauchbar dargestellt. Die waren zu weich und sind quasi beim Wurf zerfleddert. "Frischtote" funktionieren besser. 
Allerdings bin ich doch mehr hängengeblieben, als mit einfacher Bleikopfmontage. Selbst mit 8er Drillingen machte das wenig Spaß, insb. wenn das "Kraut" wie jetzt im Spätsommer extrem hoch steht. Ist m. E. eher was für die kältere Jahreszeit.
Was die Rute angeht, so wäre mir persönlich die inzwischen übliche "Gummirute" zu hart dafür. Lieber eine etwas weichere Spitze, die eine etwas "natürlichere" Fortbewegung des  Köders erlaubt.
Da mir der Aufwand mit Köfiversorgung und Bastelei doch zu groß war und der Fangerfolg dazu in keinem Verhältnis stand, bin ich davon abgekommen.
Inzwischen hab ich aber schon mehr als nur einmal drüber nachgedacht, beim Spinnfischen einfach mal ne lütte Stippe für Grundeln an den Main mitzunehmen!


----------



## vermesser (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Na Köfis kann man einmal stippen und einfrieren. Aber wenn man die immer frisch braucht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Eingefrorene gehen wirklich nicht einfach so, die werden so labbrig, dass sie nach kurzer Zeit zerfallen. Kleine Barsche gehen noch am besten, Ukelei zerfallen wie Kleister und Rotaugen halten kaum besser.
Außerdem schmecken sie den Fischen weniger als frische mit frischen Saft und Blut ...
Einzige Chance wäre mit gesamter Hakenmontage und gut mehrfach angetüdelt (Netzstrumpf?) gleich fertig einfrieren.

Zu dem Rutengerödel hab ich Dir schon was geschrieben;
was Franky schon anreißt: Ein richtig harte Jigrute braucht man nicht.


----------



## jkc (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Hi, war da nicht mal was von wegen einsalzen? Dabei sollen die Köfis doch zäh werden?

Grüße JK


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Fängig ist das System richtig eingesetzt schon, ob mehr als Gummi in der konkreten Situation wie will man das messen.
 Gesalzene funktionieren.
 Fisch mit dem Elasticband der Carper sichern ( gibst im Handarbeitsladen zur Reparatur der Damenstrumpfhosen - Mutter hat vielleicht sowas rumliegen) 

 Du brauchst aber relativ reinen Grund , sonst sammelste an Blättern alles ein.
 ( wäre mal was zum Testen auf große Salzwasserfische mit nem Sandaal dran)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 87751 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Meine Methode: Jig Haken Recycling

Stumpfe u verbogene Jighaken sammeln,
mit Zange so zurechtbiegen dass ein flacher spitz zulaufender Haken entsteht der ins Fischmaul eingeführt werden kann(je nach Hakengröße wird manchmal auch gekürzt).
Ein bisschen Kupferdraht um den vorderen Teil festwinden der zur Befestigung dient.Stinger quetsche ich sowieso fürs Gummifischangeln und verwende diese dann genauso.Je nach Größe des Fischchens 1 bis 2 Drillinge,meist 6er.

Am besten funktionieren bei mir alle Arten von Schwarzmeergrundeln,auch eingefroren da diese einen wunderbar zähen Maulbereich aufweisen.


----------



## vermesser (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber relativ reinen Grund , sonst sammelste an Blättern alles ein.
> ( wäre mal was zum Testen auf große Salzwasserfische mit nem Sandaal dran)



Zu langsam, wenn der Dorsch richtig beißt, fängt dein Nebenmann drei, eh der Köfi dran ist . 

Ansonsten danke für die Tipps. Man kann doch Köfis kaufen. Kennt die einer? Sind die ggf.schockgefroren und zäher als selbst eingefroren?


----------



## Slick (1. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Bau es dir nach.Ist um einiges billiger.

Sieht dann so aus.











Mann bekommt doch Barsche und Kaulbarsche als Köderfisch,die sind genau richtig oder halt Grundeln.

Grüsse


----------



## vermesser (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Danke euch auf jeden Fall allen erstmal. Bin aber gern für weitere Tipps und Ideen offen.

Die Idee steht und fällt mit der Verwendbarkeit gefrosteter Fische. Ich kann nach Feierabend nicht jedes Mal erst Köfis jagen, die muss ich ich einmal in Massen fangen und frosten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Idee steht und fällt mit der Verwendbarkeit gefrosteter Fische. Ich kann nach Feierabend nicht jedes Mal erst Köfis jagen, die muss ich ich einmal in Massen fangen und frosten.


Da sehe ich das Hauptproblem für Dich...


----------



## Franky (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sehe ich das Hauptproblem für Dich...



Befürchte ich auch... Ich nehme ja schon ungern eingefrorene Köfis zum Ansitzen, da die sich gern und schnell von alleine verabschieden. Extra absichern mit Tüdelband und hassenichgesehn ist da auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Übung.


----------



## vermesser (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Es gibt ja sowas wie "Köderfischversand". Sind die ggf. schockgefrostet und damit besser verwendbar als selber eingefroren?


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Einfach mal ein (bestahltes) C-Rig mit EH probieren:

Den EH so groß wählen, dass er sich durch die Schädelknochen des Köfis rammen lässt und noch weit genug zwecks Bissverwertung raussteht.

Zusätzlich noch oben mit ner Baitflag, Stückchen Einmachgummi etc. sichern.

Nur durchs Maul oder gar Nasenloch hält bei gefrosteten Köfis nicht.

Aber wenn man durch den Schädelknochen geht, gehts zumindest einigermaßen.

Zwar auch nicht endlos (irgendwann fleddert's halt doch), aber erträglich --> zumindest verabschiedet sich der Freeze-Köfi dann nicht schon nach drei Würfen.

Frische Köfis halten selbstverständlich deutlich besser - aber wenn man nur auf eingefrorene zurückgreifen kann (bei mir aus Zeitmangel fast immer der Fall), ist der Schädeldecken-Rammer noch die stabilste Befestigungsvariante.

Zudem geht das Anködern recht schnell, da man keinen Draht rumwickeln muss etc.

Außerdem lässt sich bei Bedarf auf dem Vorfach auch noch ein Auftriebskörper (leuchtendrote Styro-Perle etc.) anbringen.

Bietet außerdem den Vorteil, bei Bedarf sehr schwere Bullets mit sehr kleinen Köfis verwenden zu können - die Trennung von Blei und eigentlichem Köder wirkt Fleddern beim Wurfeinschlag zusätzlich entgegen.

Muss aber nicht unbedingt ein Bullet sein - mit nem Tirolerhölzl geht das auch prima und ist bei Matschgrund vergleichsweise besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Kenne die nicht, aber Physik lässt sich nicht überlisten.

Aus Gastronomieerfahrung:
Es gibt gute gefrostete Fische.

Aber nie so gut wie frisch, auch nicht in der Festigkeit/Haptik..

Wenn man welche zum ansitzen einfrieren will, montiert in nen Yogurtbecher legen, mit Wasser füllen und so frosten, damit kannste dann voll durchziehen (sofern Du die in der Kühlbox transportierst?

Funzt natürlich nicht mit dem Drachkovitch..

Einsalzen macht die Köder sicher zäh, scheint mit eher nen Versuch wert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305453


----------



## pike-81 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Moinsen!
Ist die Frage, ob Du unbedingt ein Drachkovitch-System brauchst. 
Unbeschwert läßt sich ein KöFi aufreizend langsam und taumelnd mit der Spinnrute präsentieren. 
Das derbe Aufklatschen mit Bleikopf entfällt. 
Sanft geworfen hält da auch ein zuvor eingefrorener Fisch relativ lange durch. 
Ist natürlich nichts für harten Grundkontakt und Weitwürfe...
Petri


----------



## vermesser (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Hmm, ich glaube, eh ich tiefer in die Materie einsteige, besorge ich mir mal ein zwei Systeme, ein paar frische und zum vergleich gefrorene Köfis und teste das.

Wie gesagt: Ständige Jagd nach Köfis vorm eigentlich Angeln ist ein K.O. Kriterium.


----------



## ronram (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

In Salz einlegen funktioniert wunderbar, mache ich auch. 
Auch der ein oder andere Gewaltwurf ist damit drin.


----------



## vermesser (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*



ronram schrieb:


> In Salz einlegen funktioniert wunderbar, mache ich auch.
> Auch der ein oder andere Gewaltwurf ist damit drin.



Kannst du das näher beschreiben? Ich kenn das nur von Wattwürmern.


----------



## ronram (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Klar .
Toten Fisch in eine Schüssel oder etwas ähnliches zusammen mit genügend Salz legen, sodass der Fisch im Salz verschwindet. 
Das ganze dann für ein paar Tage in den Kühlschrank... ab und zu gucken, ob man Wasser abtropfen lassen muss und wenn der Fisch schön zäh geworden ist, kann man ihn einfrieren. 

Ich müsste noch Fotos haben..


----------



## ronram (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*













Die Rotaugen haben ordentlich an Volumen eingebüßt und mussten unter Kraftaufwand auf den Draht vom Drachkovitch-System gedrückt werden.


----------



## vermesser (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Danke! Top #6 .


----------



## Franky (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0kQQA-qvvg

Demnach halten sich gesalzene Fische ein paar Tage. Auftauen, Salzen, Angeln... Hmm...Könnte wirklich funktionieren! Ich fürchte, dass ich das auch noch mal anteste :m Danke für die Anregung!


----------



## ronram (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Gerne 

Du kannst auch eingefrorene Fische auftauen und dann in Salz einlegen...oder direkt in Salz einlegen.
An dem Resultat, einem zähen Köderfisch, ändert das nichts.
Ich konnte jedenfalls keinen Unterschied zwischen frisch getöteten und dann in Salz eingelegten Fischen und vorher eingefrorenen Fischen feststellen. 

Viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## Schugga (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*



Slick schrieb:


> Bau es dir nach.Ist um einiges billiger.
> 
> Sieht dann so aus.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, das sieht nach einer guten Schlechtwetterbeschäftigung aus! Gleich mal abgespreichert! #6

Erklärst Du mir dazu bitte noch was?
Führst den Holzstab samt Drilling in den KöFi ein?
Oder wie hält der Stab im Fisch?

Und wenn der Drillling IM KöFi ist: nutzt Du dann außen noch einen Stinger?

Vielleicht hast Du ja noch ein Bild für mich mit Deiner Montage an einem Köfi


----------



## Franky (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Da ist noch ein Draht vorne vor dem Hölzchen...
Das Holz kommt ohne Haken in den Fisch und wird mit dem Draht am Fisch fixiert (Draht durch Kopf, drumrumwickeln und sichern). Dann kommt ein Drilling aussen an den Fisch dran.


----------



## Franky (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

ungefähr so siehts am Ende aus..
http://www.flussangler.com/Flussangler-com_Bauanleitung_Drachkovitch-System.pdf


----------



## Schugga (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Ah, OK, merci #6


----------



## Slick (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*



Franky schrieb:


> Da ist noch ein Draht vorne vor dem Hölzchen...
> Das Holz kommt ohne Haken in den Fisch und wird mit dem Draht am Fisch fixiert (Draht durch Kopf, drumrumwickeln und sichern). Dann kommt ein Drilling aussen an den Fisch dran.




Da ist echt nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ständige Jagd nach Köfis vorm eigentlich Angeln ist ein K.O. Kriterium.


Alternative: Aquarium mit Luftpumpe+Luftstein

Ich werds definitiv irgendwann mal wieder versuchen 

Fangen muss man die Köfis eh irgendwann vorher.


----------



## vermesser (3. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Fangen muss man die Köfis eh irgendwann vorher.



Muss man heutzutage theoretisch nicht. Kann man auch kaufen. Aber werde ich wohl nicht tun.

Ich muss mal senken und testen.


----------



## Dakarangus (3. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Welche hakengröße nehmt ihr?

für handlange fische um 15cm habe ich 2x 4er drillinge dran.


----------



## vermesser (10. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Sacht mal, ich habe gestern mal mit gefrorenem Köfi und mit Gummifisch auf dem Drachko getestet...ich fand den Gummifisch fast lebendiger!! Gibt es dazu Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Tobi92 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Klar bewegt sich ein Gummifisch lebendiger, is ja auch viel elastischer als ein toter Köderfisch, und extra so konzipiert.

Vorteile des Drachkovitch sind zum einen der Geruch und zum anderen das natürlich Aussehen.


----------



## kreuzass (10. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Da jibbets doch von mir eine unqualifizierte Aussage:
Drachko is Killah PUNKT

Und nun sogar mit ein wenig mehr Sachlichkeit:
Das Drachkovitch-System ist nach der Hochphase und dem anschließenden Abflauen des Hypes inzwischen zu einem absoluten Geheimtipp, in Sachen Spinnfischen auf Räuber, geworden. Zumindest nach meinen Gusto.

"Früher" hieß es ja immer: "Drachkovitch ist der Zanderkiller!"

Damals sowie heute gilt für mich: Das Drachkovitch-System ist der Räuberkiller schlechthin. Zumindest, was das Spinnfischen anbelangt. Vor allen Dingen in der heutigen Zeit.

Nutze es und du wirst jede Menge Freude haben #6

PS: Und um deine letzte Frage (heute) zu beantworten:
Das ist irrelevant. Absolut. Keine Frage. Zur Not kannst du deinem Köfi auch die Wirbelsäule mehrmals "durchbrechen" und er läuft etwas - klare Betonung auf etwas - "lebendiger".

Gummifische, sowie alle anderen Kunstköder und damit erzähle ich dir sicherlich nichts Neues, sind und waren immer auf "Rabbatz" ausgelegt und eben deshalb darauf den Beissreflex der Räuber anzusprechen. Das ist der Grund weshalb Kunstköder fangen. Kein anderer. Womit du mehr Räuber überlisten kannst, wirst du wohl selbst herausfinden. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Zander Pille (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Gebe ich dir schon recht das der Gummifisch aktiver läuft, aber warum versuchen wir angler dann immer öfter mit no action shads zu angeln? Genau weil der ruhige lauf genau so einen Reiz ausüben kann! Durch solche kleinen veränderungen kann man meiner Meinung nach gut die großen rauspicken! Die sind nicht umsonst so groß geworden^^
Bin richtung Herbst oft mit dem Drachko unterwegs. Nutze ihn da speziell an positionen wo die räuber die Gummis schon beim Vornahmen kennen#6
Gibt dann ganz gern mal nen netten Einschlag wärend links und rechts von einem nur lange gesichter zu sehen sind:vik:
Köfi am Dropshot macht mir aber persöhnlich noch mehr Spaß

Aber wir reden hier ja übers Drachko^^
Da das Drachko immer mal für eine Überraschung gut ist benutze ich es bevorzugt an überfischten stellen. Was mir dann den ein oder Andren Einschlag beschert:m

Gruß 
Zander Pille


----------



## vermesser (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Wie groß sind eure Fische fürs Drachko maximal- minimal?


----------



## angler1996 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

je nach Gusto, du solltest nur Blei und Haken anpassen


----------



## vermesser (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Ja, das ist klar. Mir ging es um was anderes: Ich war testen, mit gefrorenen Köfis! Ging soweit auch ganz gut. Kleines aber: Während kleine Fische wie 10cm Plötze recht gut auf dem System halten, trotz Frost vorher...lösen sich große so mit 15cm sehr fix auf...schon aufgrund des eigenen, an den Hakenstellen zerrenden Gewichts. Das heißt, man ist tatsächlich immer darauf angewiesen, richtig passende Köfis, möglichst frisch zu haben...

Dazu muss ich noch eine Lösung finden. Ansonsten...fetzt eigentlich, auch ohne Fang bisher, war aber auch nur ne Stunde an so´n ollen Kanal.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Leg sie doch wie schon beschrieben in ne Salzlake ein 

Natürlich verlieren sie dadurch nochmal etwas mehr an Flexibilität


----------



## vermesser (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Jupp, das ist das nächste  . 

Ich stelle noch viele doofe Fragen...da ich mich noch in einer intensiven Testphase befinde. Mich überzeugt das grundsätzlich. Aber ich muss das noch optimieren! Und große Köfis erscheinen mir nicht ganz optimal dafür?


----------



## Mainschneider (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

@ vermesser. Von mir auch mal ne doofe Frage. 
                          Benutzt du es zum schleppen oder vom ufer aus?

Hast du bestimmt schon geschrieben aber das ganze Thema aufm handy durchlesen machen meine äuglein nich mit....

Gruß Mainschneider


----------



## vermesser (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Vom Ufer oder vom Boot, nicht zum Schleppen, da hier bei mir nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Mainschneider (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Ah ok. Da wäre vielleicht diese bleikopfmontage aus dem andere fred interessant.
Nix gegen drachko, nur gehts auch wesentlich simpler,  find ich persönlich. 

Gruß Mainschneider


----------



## vermesser (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Ja, mit Sicherheit. Mein Problem derzeit besteht zum größten Teil in der Beschaffung passender Köfis, um umfassend testen zu können.


----------



## Mainschneider (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Haste keinen nen barschspot bei dir?
 Da is doch oft von jeder Größe was dabei.
Oder mit der stippe und ner packung paniermehl...

Find das is ein interessantes Thema.   Komm da noch ma auf dich zu.

Bis dann Mainschneider


----------



## vermesser (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Mach das. Bin ich ja neugierig, gern auch per PM.

Zu den Köfis: Ich habe entweder Barsche von 5-6 cm oder Plötzen von 15cm und größer  , die passende Größe fehlt, wie immer, wenn man etwas dringend braucht.


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*



vermesser schrieb:


> Zu den Köfis: Ich habe entweder Barsche von 5-6 cm oder Plötzen von 15cm und größer  , die passende Größe fehlt, wie immer, wenn man etwas dringend braucht.


für´s nächste jahr vormerken, vor ende der raubfischschonzeit mal ein paar tage auf vorrat stippen.


----------



## anzip (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Haben bei euch die Barsche kein Schonmaß?
Bei uns 20cm
Somit bleiben bei uns nur Kaulbarsch oder Plötze.


----------



## kreuzass (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

@vermesser
Wie frickelst du denn deinen Köder an das System? Im  gefrohrenen Zustand? Eine Bindung um das Maul oder eine Bindung hinter  dem Schädel?

Eine Alternative wäre vllt. noch die Variante  Maulbindung mit einer zusätzlichen Bindung durch den Schädel  (horizontal). Die habe ich selbst jedoch auch noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## vermesser (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*



anzip schrieb:


> Haben bei euch die Barsche kein Schonmaß?
> Bei uns 20cm
> Somit bleiben bei uns nur Kaulbarsch oder Plötze.



Barsche haben in Brandenburg kein Maß normalerweise.


----------



## Mainschneider (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Hier in Hessen hat der Barsch auch weder Schon-maß noch -zeit.

@ Vermesser: Was is denn so die max. Größe an Köfis die du auf diese Art und weise fischst bzw. fischen willst? 


Versuch dir heut Abend mal ein paar Bilder hochzuladen, Hoffe das ich es schaffe bevor es dunkel wird..

Denke mal kleine Rapfen so um die 12-15 cm....

bis denne Mainschneider


----------



## vermesser (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

So, mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand. Die Sache mit den Köfis am System funktioniert ganz problemlos. Gefrorene halten nicht lange, gesalzene schon eher. Frische sind am besten, aber am schwersten zu kriegen. Soweit alles normal.

So...und nu zu den Fängen: Leider erfüllt sich bisher die Erwartung, damit mehr oder größer zu fangen eher nicht. Ich hatte bisher kleine Hechte drauf, Barsch auch...aber alles in den "normalen" Größen.

Ich mache weiter


----------



## hecht99 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Angeln mit dem Drachkovitch System*

Hallo Vermesser, gibt es nach 2 Jahren Testzeit schon Erkenntnisse? Ich hab es nämlich bei einigen Versuchen belassen (hauptsächlich wegen der Verfügbarkeit der Köder)


----------

